# How to buy genuine IDM in India at cheapest price? (internet download maanger)



## kool (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have never bought any software in my life. From 6 years I was using cracked/patched version of IDM. But these days after patching/cracking they stops working after few days and asks for genuine code. Its really annoyingly to patch again. 

So I have decided to buy original IDM by paying money. But on IDM site its showing Rs.1300-2100 for for 1 year to lifetime. 

*Please suggest me from where I can buy genuine IDM with 3 PC + lifetime membership ? * On ebay some sellers are selling for Rs.299-599 , but i doubt that they are original or not.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2016)

Few months back, some one from this forum bought IDM at very cheap price.

He bought it for an entire group of people by sharing the final price which came to Rs.1.2 or 1.3k

I don't know exactly.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## kool (Nov 14, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Few months back, some one from this forum bought IDM at very cheap price.
> 
> He bought it for an entire group of people by sharing the final price which came to Rs.1.2 or 1.3k
> 
> ...


1.2k still costly, i was thinking to pay Rs.500

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2016)

Just found this: [Group Buy] Internet Download Manager - Pay before  June 18 | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Communit

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 25, 2016)

It was around 870 rupees per licence.Go to that link, at the last page people are make a second Group Buy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2016)

kool said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have never bought any software in my life. From 6 years I was using cracked/patched version of IDM. But these days after patching/cracking they stops working after few days and asks for genuine code. Its really annoyingly to patch again.
> 
> ...



Either u had missed that thread or ignored it in the past.
*forum.digit.in/want-buy/196287-any...-download-manager-bulk-purchase-thesloth.html

Anyways, u can connect to other forums where a Bulk purchase is going on.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 25, 2016)

Omg how my name is in the thread title??


----------

